# Your city and your pay rate? UberX



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Minneapolis - $.61/mile, $.19/minute


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Capital Of Your Nation: $0,92 drop, $0,81 the mile, $0,1275 the mile.

1979 cab rates---too bad that my mortgage is not in 1979 dollars and I can not find a grocery store that charges 1979 prices. (Fortunately, though, my mortgage is not at 1979 interest rates)

These are numbers rendered unto the driver, mind you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think uber made it difficult to look up rates in different markets, or I could be paranoid lol. Can anyone NOT FROM MIAMI look up rates for MIAMI? 

I tried searching another market a few days ago and noticed I couldnt as easily as before


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I think uber made it difficult to look up rates in different markets, ?


 That was my experience as well, thus this post.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> That was my experience as well, thus this post.


Interesting lol looks like uber is trying to cover up what drivers make vs what riders pay


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

St. Petersburg, FL, $.61 mile, $.088 minute.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

.9975 per mile and .18 a minute from SFO and most areas north.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

San Diego: $.87 per mile and $.1125 per minute


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Hartford Ct
.75 mile
.07 min


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

DFW
$0.60/Mile
$0.12/Minute


----------



## LateNightQueen (Feb 26, 2018)

Western MA: $0.97 base $0.71/mile $0.08/minute

Worcester, MA: $0.95 base $0.75/mile $0.08/minute

Boston, MA: $1.57 base $1.01/mile $0.15/minute


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I think uber made it difficult to look up rates in different markets, or I could be paranoid lol. Can anyone NOT FROM MIAMI look up rates for MIAMI?
> 
> I tried searching another market a few days ago and noticed I couldnt as easily as before


Go to the Uber rider website for any market, https://www.uber.com/cities/. Click on fare estimate. Enter two random addresses, within that market, to get an estimate. You'll get a list of estimates for x, xl, select, whatever's available there. Click on the ? next to the estimate, and you'll see the official rider rates for that market (while riders now pay upfront fares, there are still official rates that these are based on). Drivers rates in that market will usually be 75 or 80% of those official rider rates (depending when they signed up).












404NofFound said:


> Hartford Ct
> .75 mile
> .07 min


I was just looking at CT. I didn't know, but it seems different parts of the state have different rates. For example it looks like Stamford is a bit higher than Hartford.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Orlando FL x rates .52 per mile .08 per minute.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Driver income in Ft Myers/Naples Fl

X = $0.763/ mile plus $0.098 per mile

XL = $1.1232/mi. plus $0.1440


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

All of Upstate NY (everything not NYC or LI):

.669 per mile
.155 per minute


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Go to the Uber rider website for any market, https://www.uber.com/cities/. Click on fare estimate. Enter two random addresses, within that market, to get an estimate. You'll get a list of estimates for x, xl, select, whatever's available there. Click on the ? next to the estimate, and you'll see the official rider rates for that market (while riders now pay upfront fares, there are still official rates that these are based on). Drivers rates in that market will usually be 75 or 80% of those official rider rates (depending when they signed up).
> 
> View attachment 246169
> 
> ...


Thank you Lieutenant. That is an important observation. No need to send an away team. That is why I ignore the weekly promotion. Even with the boost it is still less than Stamford!


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Kansas City Metro Driver Revenue:

Flag Drop: $0.82
Per Mile: $0.6825
Per Minute: $0.1125

[NG]Owner


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> All of Upstate NY (everything not NYC or LI):
> 
> .669 per mile
> .155 per minute


Actually Rockland and Westchester counties (where I drive primarily) are considered 'NYC Suburbs', and have the same rate as LI.
This rate actually extends further north than Rockland. Here is the map (the grey part of LI, I think it's the Hamptons, has a higher rate than the rest of LI), I believe the 'Upstate' rate begins where this map ends to the north.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Tampa area:

Base: .75
Per Mile: .65
Per Minute: .08


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Charlotte,NC
Per mile $0.60
Per Minute $0.11
Dreaded flat rate surge starts at $1.25 and doesn't go much higher.
Drivers often get less than 50% of fare collected from Pax
Local gas prices $2.57-2.69 per gallon
Minimum fare for driver is $3, oddly higher than other parts of the country.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Thank you Lieutenant. That is an important observation. No need to send an away team. That is why I ignore the weekly promotion. Even with the boost it is still less than Stamford!


wait... wtf!
how is that possible? 
Orlando is 52c a mile?

& my home base
Philly is 96c a mile.

Orlando is almost HALF.

HOW? exactly WHAT determines the rates for cities?

why is Philly almost a buck a mile - but Orlando is a half-dollar a mile?!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Houston:

$0.60 per mile
$0.1275 per minute
and
$0.18 per minute waiting time

Christine


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Sacramento, CA UberX

Base 0.86
Mile 0.585
Minute 0.1575
Wait 0.195

Before Uber "Valued" our time...

Mile 0.69
Minute 0.105
Wait 0.105


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Greenville, NC
Base: $1.50
Per Mile $0.945
Per Minute $0.15


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I was down in manhattan earlier this week and I dont care what they pay drivers, its not enough. It took my almost 40 minutes to get from the financial district to time square and it was only 4.2 miles. Mind you, I was not driving like an asshole (like most uber and taxi drivers do) because I value my vehicle.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Greenville, NC
> Base: $1.50
> Per Mile $0.945
> Per Minute $0.15


Are the rates you posted before or after uber's cut?

The rates in Raleigh, Charlotte, and Greensboro are much lower than the ones you posted.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

Phoenix, AZ:

Base $0.30
Per mile $0.7125
Per minute $0.0675
Wait $0.21/min

Min fare for driver $2.62

Phil


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ardery said:


> wait... wtf!
> how is that possible?
> Orlando is 52c a mile?
> 
> ...


I feel like a sucker driving for $0.8475 cents per mile and $0.135 cents per minute here in DC, but even I have my limits, and no way would I drive for anywhere near Orlando rates.

Fortunately for fuber and gryft, there are bigger suckers in Orlando.



reg barclay said:


> Go to the Uber rider website for any market, https://www.uber.com/cities/. Click on fare estimate. Enter two random addresses, within that market, to get an estimate. You'll get a list of estimates for x, xl, select, whatever's available there. Click on the ? next to the estimate, and you'll see the official rider rates for that market (while riders now pay upfront fares, there are still official rates that these are based on). Drivers rates in that market will usually be 75 or 80% of those official rider rates (depending when they signed up).
> 
> View attachment 246169
> 
> ...


In March, fuber and gryft raised their "list prices" in Florida, Louisiana, and possibly other markets but DID NOT share any of the increase with the drivers, which means the 75-80% rule of thumb goes out the window in those markets.

The only way to calculate the correct pay rates for drivers in those markets would be to find out what the list prices were BEFORE fuber and gryft raised them, and calculate based on the old prices.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Are the rates you posted before or after uber's cut?
> 
> The rates in Raleigh, Charlotte, and Greensboro are much lower than the ones you posted.


Actually after...but who knows what Uber's cut is these days with upfront gouging.

Greenville, NC
Base: $1.50
Per Mile $0.945
Per Minute $0.15

On one particular trip, my part is $6.78 with the rates posted above. Under the rider pays section, it's $12.24, and Uber receives $5.46, or 44.6% !!!!!


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

Appleton, WI
Per mile $1.248
Per minute $0.16

At my 80%
One of the last places Uber is still profitable for drivers


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ardery said:


> wait... wtf!
> how is that possible?
> Orlando is 52c a mile?
> 
> ...


if there's a system we've collectively never found out why certain cities get higher pay than others

places with similar cost of living to Orlando might have 30%+ higher rates than Orlando. So it's not just cost of living, but keep in mind when i signed up for uberX orlando was $1.20 a mile paid, so we are down to under half the original rate.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

MY CITY NOT ENOUGH


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DFW

0.80 per mile
0.16 per minute


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Seattle: 

$1.07 Base

$1.11 per mile (down from $1.13 in December 2017)

$0.19 per minute

$2.62 minimum ride


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SAT-after Uber’s cut

$0.72/mile

$0.075/minute


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

In America, we use . between $ &¢. , are used between thousands, ie $1,000.67422



Another Uber Driver said:


> The Capital Of Your Nation: $0,92 drop, $0,81 the mile, $0,1275 the mile.
> 
> 1979 cab rates---too bad that my mortgage is not in 1979 dollars and I can not find a grocery store that charges 1979 prices. (Fortunately, though, my mortgage is not at 1979 interest rates)
> 
> These are numbers rendered unto the driver, mind you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> In America, we use . between $ &¢. , are used between thousands, ie $1,000.67422


...................and your complaint/point is________________________________________________________?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just educating with those we share air.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Salt Lake City (both Uber and Lyft as of today)

.33 Base
.58 per mile
.15 per minute


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

People should post he rate uber charges per mile and minute as well as the 75% that the driver makes per mile/minute.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Here in nz it varies from my city 
At $1.45 km plus 0.30c a min plus 0.50c a min waiting 
To another the big city which is $1.35 km

To the new city With uber $2per km,


----------

